# Drill/Impact Driver Combo Kits



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Rigid would be my vote for that budget. It won't come with a hard case though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

id pass on the rigid. yes its a good deal however their current gen kit has a track record of overheating and the motor burning out. the impact driver especially

milwaukee and makita`s compact kits are both really good kits


----------



## scsiguru (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I'll see what's offered by those companies. 

Does anyone have experience with this model?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EVGA8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

*Or even this one?*

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LCT200W-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B000V2DSE2/ref=sr_1_1?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1418521857&sr=1-1&keywords=makita+drill+combo&pebp=1418521866188


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

A lot of the guys I work with use Makita kits like the one you linked above. They seem to hold up well. 
Personally, I'm shooting for a Milwaulkee Fuel kit for my next setup.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

scsiguru said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far. I'll see what's offered by those companies.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EVGA8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


I have the second one you listed ( not sure what the difference is) for about 3 years. I also have the circular saw and sawz-all I use the impact dam near every day. The only problems I had is the batteries that came with it played out. but they were the old style which was a problem. the new ones which is the ion seem to be holding up


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have that Bosch set at my mom's house and it is outstanding. Seem to be very high quality pieces. I also have the higer end version of that Makita set (I have the lxt) and it is great too. I have most of the other Makita tools so I am locked in to that here at my house. Makita also makes what I think is the best aux light in the business. It is LED and articulates any way you need. I love that thing.

One thing both these lack is a battery "fuel" gage like Milwaukee and maybe some others. That would be nice to have but not a deal breaker. Having a Makita fast charger and a couple of batteries and no problem. The Bosch charger isn't as fast.

One minor point on the Bosch I don't like is the position of the light on the handle. It can be blocked more easily from illuminating the work.



scsiguru said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far. I'll see what's offered by those companies.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EVGA8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

For the past couple of years, I have been using the Dewalt 12v drill/drivers. I have two of them, an impact driver and just bought a matching 3/8" drill off eBay. The batteries last a long time and recharge quickly.

The main thing I like is they are small and light, yet provide plenty of power.

I am a hobbyist but use them a lot.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I was at "Home Despot" yesterday and picked up one of these, marked down to 5 clams. It may not be exactly what you're looking for, but for the price, can't beat it. (the retail marked down price varies from store to store or online.)









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-Shockwave-Impact-Driver-Bit-Set-47-Piece-48-32-4424/205352848


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

woodworkbykirk said:


> id pass on the rigid. yes its a good deal however their current gen kit has a track record of overheating and the motor burning out. the impact driver especially
> 
> milwaukee and makita`s compact kits are both really good kits


I doubt with the little use it is going to get he's going to burn it out.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

scsiguru said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far. I'll see what's offered by those companies.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this model?http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009EVGA8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


All I own is pretty much Bosch. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a ryobi 18+ set. the NiCad batteries will hold a charge for a good while during use, but will not hold a charge for a few days. i just charge them before use. they have plenty of power and are holding up well. i am using them to rehab my house. $100


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have 3 of the Millwaukee 18V drill/driver combo kits that see daily use.I'm very happy with them.Some of my guys use DeWalt and their batteries don't hold up near as long as the Millwaukee's. The Millwaukee's are also more compact and lighter.I bought all three sets on sale for $200 with batteries ,charger and case.Caught one on sale with 3 batteries for the same price but had a bag in place of a hard case.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL, that's what we call it, too. 



ZZZZZ said:


> I was at "Home Despot" yesterday


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

In this area it's "Home Despair"


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I've heard it called "Home Peepot", too.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I call it Hombre Depot. 

In that price range, for light homeowner duty, I'd go with Milwaukee's M12. If you want/need 18v, Milwaukee's M18 compact kit can be had for $200, but it's still heavier than the M12 stuff.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Nah its The Home Creepo


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

I absolutely love my Makita combo set (the white ones). I don't have a ton of experience with other models as far as power, longevity, recharging, but what makes the difference to me is the light. Yep, the light. On many models, the light only goes on when you press the trigger and goes off when you stop. That makes no sense when you need the light to get yourself on the fastener. The Makita goes on and stays on for a few seconds which makes this the smartest design I've seen.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Plump said:


> I absolutely love my Makita combo set (the white ones). I don't have a ton of experience with other models as far as power, longevity, recharging, but what makes the difference to me is the light. Yep, the light. On many models, the light only goes on when you press the trigger and goes off when you stop. That makes no sense when you need the light to get yourself on the fastener. The Makita goes on and stays on for a few seconds which makes this the smartest design I've seen.


A light pull off the trigger on any model will turn the light on.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

And there is no difference in the white or blue models.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, probably minimal differences. One other thing to consider if going Makita... the LXT blue sets often come with a pair of the large batteries. So depending on price, sales, etc. it might be better to get the LXTs. That's the way I went.. then since I ended up with more tools later I got a pair of the smaller batteries from Amazon. They work great for light duty or when easy handling is important.



ChiTownPro said:


> And there is no difference in the white or blue models.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

raylo32 said:


> Yes, probably minimal differences. One other thing to consider if going Makita... the LXT blue sets often come with a pair of the large batteries. So depending on price, sales, etc. it might be better to get the LXTs. That's the way I went.. then since I ended up with more tools later I got a pair of the smaller batteries from Amazon. They work great for light duty or when easy handling is important.


The only difference in the larger battery is the amphours. The battery will last longer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the lxt impacts that come with the larger batterys can generate more torque. i have hte fat pack batteries and my apprentice runs the slim packs. his struggles to drive 3 1/2" # 10 screws.. mine doenst hesitate


----------



## Drew404 (Dec 17, 2014)

I love my Mikita ltx tools. Personally I would opt for the bigger batteries just makes working on projects that much nicer. Also some of the ltx tools won't take the small battery if you decide to add tools.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, some of the larger current tools like angle grinder, 1/2" impact, circ saw, won't take the small batteries. You can file away the little stop on the tools to get around this but better just to use the big batteries.

And there are some differences in Makita drill driver tools, even just within the LXT range. There are heavier duty and lighter more compact offerings that have different torques spec, either of which can be had as a set with the 1/4 impact driver. I have the more compact of the 2 LXT hammer drill drivers and it is perfect for me. May even be more choices these days with new brushless models... hmmm maybe time to upgrade? ;-) The white LCT drill/driver is probably similar to the compact LXT I have but not sure. You'd have to look at the detailed specs.



Drew404 said:


> I love my Mikita ltx tools. Personally I would opt for the bigger batteries just makes working on projects that much nicer. Also some of the ltx tools won't take the small battery if you decide to add tools.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

ChiTownPro said:


> The only difference in the larger battery is the amphours. The battery will last longer.


 Interesting that lasting longer is the only difference....since the smaller batteries that came with my original cordless drill won't even make my saw go "bzzzzzz". Whatever, the bigger batteries fit the drill and basically drill for hours and hours no worries. Ron


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

ront02769 said:


> Interesting that lasting longer is the only difference....since the smaller batteries that came with my original cordless drill won't even make my saw go "bzzzzzz". Whatever, the bigger batteries fit the drill and basically drill for hours and hours no worries. Ron


That had to do with the amp hour. It's a beefier battery. If your small batteries won't make your saw go buzz they are old and dead. I have bosch and all are the smaller amp hour batteries. Made hundreds of thousands of the smaller batteries.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Was at HD yesterday. In their gifts section, they have 3 - 4 combo kits not only on sale, but with $50 - $150 offers for additional tool values when you buy one of the kits. It's hard to tell just how good the prices might be as it seems the combo kits and impact drivers are all the rage these days. Not even sure how to compare them.

(I actually want one myself and even though I don't really need a drill, it seems the combo kits with two batteries are most cost effective deals.)

Anyway, maybe go check that out and see what the options are. They had several brands, including Makita, DeWalt and Milwaukee, at price points ranging from close to $200 to maybe $290. But with the other rebates or extra tool offerings, (IF you need anything additional), the value brings it back into your effective price range. (Or that would be the rationale my wife would never buy, but seems to make sense, though only if the additional tool makes sense.)


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't forget Ryobi! I have the set and I am very happy with their performance.


----------



## mccabegc (Jan 19, 2009)

well this thread is making my decision tougher lol. I am not brand loyal BUT I had a makita set that was stolen. I have been searching for a replacement set and been unable to decide. I have friends that use ryobi and ridgid on a daily basis and like them. Then I read horror stories about both. I am eyeing Makita's brushless combo but am having a hard time pulling the trigger on the cost. 

Someone with knowledge of brushed vs brushless technology tell me why I should shell out almost 400 bucks on the makita set and opt out of a sub 200 set in ridgid or ryobi.


----------

